
I’ll never shop at OfficeMax again–even if everything is free - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/this-is-why-ill-never-shop-at-officemax-again-even-if-everything-is-free/
======
Turing_Machine
Let's see:

1) Returning a non-defective product.

2) Yelling and making a general asshole of himself to minimum-wage store
clerks and phone support people who have no power to change policy (or even,
probably, alter what they say to him... I'm guessing that "I do apologize" is
probably on the script they're given).

3) Expecting the company to come and pick up his (again, non-defective)
product for free at _his_ convenience.

I'm sure he will be deeply, deeply missed as a customer.

"I left with everybody in the store's cavernous warehouse hearing about how
dumb I thought they were."

No, actually, everyone in the store's cavernous warehouse was thinking about
what a loudmouthed, bullying jerk you are.

~~~
masonic
And the author is the _senior editor_ for Ars? Wow.

